# Baby Poodle



## Galatiotis (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi all,

This beautiful puppy is going to be the new member of our family.
Can you please help us to identify what breed is he?
We were told that he is a miniature poodle.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

What a cutie. To me, I do not see miniature poodle when I look at him. He looks more like a maltese mix. Even as puppies, miniature poodles tend to be much less stocky and the ears look quite different.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hard to say. My guess would be some combination of poodle, Maltese, bichon, and/or Havanese. Are you getting him from a rescue? I would hope a breeder would know the ancestry!


----------



## purplelullaby10 (Oct 25, 2016)

What a cutie! I agree that he looks to have some matlese in him.


----------



## Galatiotis (Dec 15, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Hard to say. My guess would be some combination of poodle, Maltese, bichon, and/or Havanese. Are you getting him from a rescue? I would hope a breeder would know the ancestry!





Raindrops said:


> What a cutie. To me, I do not see miniature poodle when I look at him. He looks more like a maltese mix. Even as puppies, miniature poodles tend to be much less stocky and the ears look quite different.





cowpony said:


> Hard to say. My guess would be some combination of poodle, Maltese, bichon, and/or Havanese. Are you getting him from a rescue? I would hope a breeder would know the ancestry!


Thank you for your feedback,
According to the breeder, both parents are miniature poodles and they are registered with CKC.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Galatiotis said:


> Thank you for your feedback,
> According to the breeder, both parents are miniature poodles and they are registered with CKC.


CKC as in Canadian or Continental? Will you get to meet the parents or at least the dam? This would be especially important to me right now with all the covid scams. 

That's a darling little baby and I'd want to know he or she had a great start to life.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Very cute!
The way the hair is trimmed can definitely affect how much a puppy looks like a specific breed, but this puppy's ears are set higher than most poodles. He looks a lot like a bichon to me, but I've also seen Shih Tzu x poodle and schnauzer x poodle puppies that looked similar.
On the other hand, in my area at least, miniature poodles rarely are close to what they should look like. They often have body types more like the bichon or Shih Tzu. 
It would be interesting to see pictures of the parents!
Be careful though. My friend went to see a puppy, was told it was a specific breed. When she saw it, it was obviously mixed. When she questioned the 'breeder', he admitted they "weren't totally sure" who the father was. The kicker is that they figured she would take it anyways, since she was already there and brought her daughter. They were totally shocked when she declined the puppy (in her case at least there was an actual puppy...).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This cute puppy looks like a poodle mix to me. Bichon or Maltese are both likely.


----------



## Galatiotis (Dec 15, 2020)

More photos


----------

